# Army Painting Challenge 2015-2016. Month Three, September.



## Tawa

Month Three of the July '15 - June '16 Army Painting Challenge.

Avanti!!!


----------



## Howzaa

Whatever happened to the extra day to get photos up  was waiting to get camera today as finished late last night.


----------



## Haskanael

time for a tank this time.


----------



## Mossy Toes

Tawa said:


> Month Two of the July '15 - June '16 Army Painting Challenge.


*clears throat a bit*

Ah well, I suppose I didn't quite make it on my entry for last month. Got another 75% painted unit to go with my other half dozen. Ah well, I can call it "tabletop field-able" and leave it at that, I guess.


----------



## Howzaa




----------



## Moriouce

I'll follow Haskanael this month. One more tank for september.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Some Fallschirmjager badasses for me this month I think.


----------



## Deus Mortis

This month, I will be doing my Sicaran! I'm on holiday at the moment so I'll upload pictures when I'm back.


----------



## The Gunslinger

Didn't manage to make it last month month, was desperately painting away when I saw the thread get closed :cray:

Going to save this space for when I finish my ten guys today or tomorrow, depending on how bad my exam goes. :laugh:

And for this month I am going to take a break from painting guardsmen and do a pair of sentinels. I might try and get a command squad done aswell in an attempt to redeem myself in front of my fellow heretics.


----------



## Fiddlestix

Shit, I was going to enter this and forgot. Is it too late? I swear on the Emperor's shriveled danglers that I will paint three squads this month if I am allowed to enter.


----------



## Lord of the Night

This month i'll be painting a five-man Vanguard squad.


LotN


----------



## Tawa

Fiddlestix said:


> Shit, I was going to enter this and forgot. Is it too late? I swear on the Emperor's shriveled danglers that I will paint three squads this month if I am allowed to enter.


Nope, not too late. It'll just be tougher


----------



## Fiddlestix

*Hodor*



Tawa said:


> Nope, not too late. It'll just be tougher


TY! Awesome, then I have a unit of Scouts, a Command squad, and a Tac squad, all representing my own highly customized take on The Raptors Chapter. The few that are more than primed I will be repainting.

























Edit 9/29/2015: DONE I said I would do three, and I did.

Command Squad









Catachan Scouts









I couldn't do my tactical squad, bc I want to magnetize them all. I painted a couple of HQs instead.


----------



## The Gunslinger

Hey everyone,

So I managed to get my guardsmen painted yesterday and based them today:








Made some changes to the sergeant, for some reason who ever I got them from decided to chop his head off, so I cleaned it up and used a head from the catachan command sprue, his chainsword was also broken so I replaced that with a cadian one. 









And here is the starter photo for my sentinels, one of them is old and is going to be taken apart and re-painted. The second one is new and still in pieces. 









Cheers


----------



## Iraqiel

Wow, molto swift there Gunslinger! I'll be painting this Avenger Strike Fighter that I've had lying around, and then after it, something else. Something amorphous in my mind as of yet...


----------



## The Gunslinger

Iraqiel said:


> Wow, molto swift there Gunslinger!


Not so much, that was last months entry I only just finished :laugh:


----------



## R_Squared

As I'm building a Gunwagon this month, that'll be my entry. Make a change from painting boyz!


----------



## The Gunslinger

So yea, a massive improvement on the last two months, done my primary option in four days.
I'v been having a massive painting boner the last few days so I am going to try and keep going with a platoon command squad with a nicely converted autocannon team in.

So here are my finished sentinels:

I'm really happy with how they turned out. If you look closely you can see that it is a kind of mottled blue armour plating, with a couple of layers of drybrushes and washes. 
























Overall I think they match the rugged, abused look that I am going for with my guard, with them having been fighting a few year long war over the planetary capital and in all honesty, they are losing.


----------



## Iraqiel

The Gunslinger said:


> I'm really happy with how they turned out.


Fair enough too mate, you've got a cracking pair of lascannon sentinels there, they'll cause some headaches on the tabletop I'm sure!


----------



## The Gunslinger

Iraqiel said:


> Fair enough too mate, you've got a cracking pair of lascannon sentinels there, they'll cause some headaches on the tabletop I'm sure!


Thanks mate, I'm really looking forward to seeing how your Avenger turns out, such an amazing model and I'm sure you will do it justice. :good:


----------



## Iraqiel

Yeah the more I paint of it the more I like it! 

I should have it done either tonight or tomorrow, but we'll see!


----------



## Iraqiel

Aaaaand done. Next... um... going away for work. I'll see how I go with a second entry, hopefully that's not unrealistic now...


----------



## Relise

Time to get some more troops recruited for the waaaggghhh!

10 boyz for me this month.


----------



## Nordicus

*Mandatory challenge:
*6 x Nurglings.









*Nordicus Challenge addition:*
Conversion and painting of a Chaos Sorcerer, into a Chaos Space Marine sorcerer. He will be my first submission into the monthly conversion challenge as well!


----------



## Haskanael

POW. next up. Ultramarine Command squad, mixed between the old metal and newer plastics.


----------



## R_Squared

Finished up my Gunwagon a bit more quickly than I anticipated, I will choose another unit to add to this month as well. :victory:


----------



## Mossy Toes

Pledge for September. May paint more than just the 10, if the inspiration strikes.










(this time in the correct September thread in the forum...)


----------



## Iraqiel

R_Squared said:


> Finished up my Gunwagon


That has come out awesome, great work!


----------



## Tawa

Mossy Toes said:


> (this time in the correct September thread in the forum...)


Saying nothing mate...... :laugh:


----------



## Nordicus

*Mandatory challenge*: Done!










*Optional challenge:* Assembled.


----------



## Moriouce

Done!


----------



## R_Squared

I'm going to add a unit of grots with extra runt herd. I've already got one big mob of 18 grots and herder, so these 12 will mean I can field 3 separate units now.


----------



## Nordicus

Nordicus said:


> Optional challenge: Assembled.


*Nordicus challenge*: Complete!










Now I gotta figure out what to paint for the rest of the month...


----------



## Lord of the Night

The first half of Unit Sigma-Epsilon is ready for war.


LotN


----------



## Iraqiel

Lovely looking Skitarii there LoTN! 

Well, embarrassingly, I forgot to take before pictures, but I got some old hammer catachan models in a trade earlier this month and had bulked out the numbers with some of my left over guys to make a veteran squad and a command squad to augment my mechanised infantry. Nordicus extension challenge complete!





Oh and I did the landing pad last night too, but that's been base sprayed for a very long time...


----------



## Haskanael

finished that command squad after a lot of procrastination 









EDIT: picture replaced


----------



## Roganzar

Finished my most recent squad of Rangers.


Next up I think I'll add some allies from outside of the Mechanicus but with ties to Mars.


----------



## R_Squared

Finished up my extra Nordicus challenge grots. Keeping the colour scheme simple, they didn't take long.


----------



## Tha Tall One

I will be painting one Screaming Skull Catapult:


----------



## Tha Tall One

Finished!


----------



## Iraqiel

Wow nice one! The black and red gives it a really sinister look!


----------



## Mossy Toes

Honestly, think I'm going to have to withdraw from the competition. I mean, I realize I could just stop posting and all, but--eh, not going to have much time to paint nor painting station the next two months, and haven't finished my entry for this month. Unfortunate but unavoidable.


----------



## Tawa

Mossy Toes said:


> Honestly, think I'm going to have to withdraw from the competition. I mean, I realize I could just stop posting and all, but--eh, not going to have much time to paint nor painting station the next two months, and haven't finished my entry for this month. Unfortunate but unavoidable.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Dammit, forgot all about the challenge. I've had my unit finished for a couple of weeks now. When are you closing the thread @Tawa?


----------



## Tawa

I think I'll go back to last years format and leave the threads open until the 6th of the following month. 



Thread closes on 6th October.


----------



## Relise

10 boyz finished :biggrin: all ready for Dullcoteing later in the week.


----------



## Deus Mortis

Here's my Sicaran, finished a few days ago but due to lack of internet in my house I'm only able to upload it now.


----------



## Moriouce

Deus Mortis said:


> Here's my Sicaran, finished a few days ago but due to lack of internet in my house I'm only able to upload it now.



Nice! Glad to see the brass used!


----------



## Loli

Deus Mortis said:


> Here's my Sicaran, finished a few days ago but due to lack of internet in my house I'm only able to upload it now.


First, great model choice. Second is love the Chapter Icon on the sides witht he gem and the reave or whatever those green things are called.


----------



## Loli

Think I'll enter in my Thallax, took me a few days but im happy with them.


----------



## Mmbob

'Ere we go! Better late than never. First time painting a model this size so took my a little while (+5 new paints bought I didn't know I needed ):

Before:
















After:


----------



## Lord of the Night

That is a very nice Battlewagon MmBob, I really like the checker patterns.


LotN


----------



## DaisyDuke

Got my dreadclaw done







Hope you like it


----------



## DaisyDuke

Here's the b4


----------



## Turnip86

A wild late entry appears:


----------



## Tawa

Three days left boys and girls :good:


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Khorne's Fist said:


> Some Fallschirmjager badasses for me this month I think.


I'm not happy with how these guys came out, especially the camo pattern and the appearance of mould lines after I gave them a wash, but I have only 6 weeks to get the rest of the army painted for a tournament, so they'll have to do.


----------

